# On The Road Again. . .



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We left our home in San Diego county Sunday morning and spent our first night at the Morro Dunes RV park in the shadow of Morro Rock. We saw two other OB's in in the park, one across the aisle from us. We talked to him, he loved his two year old 21' OB. He and his wife travel with their three grandchildren all over. They're from Fresno, and last year they went up to Seattle and then over to Yellowstone before returning home via Zion. This year they went to the Grand Canyon, and next year they want to go all the way to the Washington, DC area. He hadn't heard of this website so I hyped it up - not hard to do.

The next night, after traveling Highway 1 up one of the most scenic roads in the country, we ended up at a KOA in Gazos Creek, about a dozen miles south of Half Moon Bay, CA. This place is gorgeous, in fact it's a resort, complete with a high-end fancy restaurant and lodging. It was a treat to find this place, the sunset overlooking the beach was to die for. And we just tripped across it.

Last night after continuing up Highway 1 and through San Francisco, we're at Casini Ranch just outside Duncans Mills, about six miles inland from Bodega Bay and the coast. So far we've seen two other OB's here. We're camped about as far from the Russian River as you can get in this campground. We've got electricity, water, and cable TV but no sewer. This is costing us about $31 per night, and we'll be here three nights. The other full hook-up sites we've used so far are about $40 per night (which seems to be the going rate). We're seeing plenty of RV's on the road, but the campgrounds are not yet full. I'm guessing the closer we get to Thanksgiving the fuller the campgrounds will get.

We have a diesel truck and are averaging about 11mpg, and we're paying around $2.60/gal for fuel.

If you see us on the road, honk and wave!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Have an enjoyable and safe trip!!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

If you don't mind camping w/o full hookups, and you're still in the area, check out the Sonoma County Regional Park across from Bodega Bay. It's on the jetty and you've got water on both sides. Beautiful and at just $20.00 per night, a bargain in my opinion. They have water at or near most sites and a dump station on the way out. We spent 4 nights there last month.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey 2.60 a gallon for Diesel in Taxafornia is pretty darn good... its just a couple cents lower here in San Antonio at $2.55....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi raynardo,

Hope you are having a lot of fun and wish I was there too. When you get a chance drop me a line and tell me what you think about Casini. Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving tomorrow.
Bill


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

*Here are my photos of Casini Ranch.*

The area is very interesting, but I was plagued by a somewhat muddy campsite, since one just parks on the bare dirt, no pads. And it was overcast the entire time I was there. I'm guessing if the weather was nicer, and warmer, we would have liked it better and been able to take advantage of the Russian River with our kayaks.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Have a safe and enjoyable trip....

Bob


----------

